# Not sure where my question should be posted



## Ddw04 (Sep 1, 2019)

So I have a question that involves I guess the inner workings of pencils I made so it's not "off topic" for the casual chat form, but I'm not too sure where it sold fit into, and I dont want to post it in the wrong section and have it be deleted. What should I do?


----------



## magpens (Sep 1, 2019)

@Ddw04

I would think you could safely post it in the "Penturning" forum. . Some members here make pencils as well as pens. 
I think your question would be of interest to quite a few people.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 1, 2019)

A post will never be deleted unless it has content that warrants deletion. Sometimes posts get moved to proper forums by moderator. Just post in pen turning forum and you are good to go.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 1, 2019)

As John said; we are a friendly bunch.  Just go ahead and post.


----------



## penicillin (Sep 1, 2019)

Here is the thread. I just responded with a detailed description of how the most common pencil mechanism works, and a possible explanation for the problem.

https://www.penturners.org/threads/lead-on-pencil-falling-out.161461/


----------

